# Golf tee mod diesel 3.0l 6 cilinder



## M1CHA3L (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it possible doing the golf tee mod on a bmw 325d?

Or something simple for more exhaust sound?

Thanks


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know about the 328 but its probably the same as the 335d, there is no exhaust valve in the muffler so no golf tee to be had. The point of that valve is to be able to have an exhaust that flows great at 7000 rpm and over 300 hp, but doesn't destroy exhaust velocity at lower rpm/hp driving which would cause a weak torque band. The diesels dont need that so much since they don't make their hay at high rpm.

You also aren't going to get any sound unless you pull the mufflers and one other exhaust component such as dpf, scr catalyst, or DOC.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

B B on 335i helped on the sound


----------



## M1CHA3L (Nov 20, 2014)

But no easy methode on a diesel?


----------

